# What's Going On Around Here?!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor Chagall............Maybe Santa is just checkin' to see who's naughty or nice? My Mom said he's checkin' the book twice................


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Santa came early to grab a pumpkin spice latte! :lol:

--Q


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

LOL Quossum! Haha, I love these photos of Chagall. In the one with the Santa, I can almost see a thought bubble above his head ((??!!))


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Chagall you are so handsome, but seem confused. Santa is just here a little early.
But look what I have for you.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't know what's going on but I do know that you are are very beautiful. 

Pr


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Poodlerunner said:


> I don't know what's going on but I do know that you are are very beautiful. Pr


 You are my new bff!:kiss: ~Chagall



Quossum said:


> Santa came early to grab a pumpkin spice latte! :lol:


 I tried to rouse the poodle pack for a Dunkin' Donuts pumpkin latte run. But look at the triple serving of poodle stink eye I got from my *silver* bedhead and* cavon*'s *reds* Finnegan and his mother Rose! _Sheesh!_ Best to let sleeping dogs lie and bring the latte home, I suppose. :biggrin1: 









*Suddenly*, You have turkey for me?! I LOVE you! ~Chagall


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Turkey and pumpkin treats!!! We would play with you all the time...I love your hairstyle ..I am pea green with envy!!! We will have to visit to share beauty tips. 
Love 
Scarlett


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I love you to Chagall. Wish I were right on that bed with all you poodles.
Brandon xoxo


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Chagall's mom!!! Chagall!! We miss you!! So glad to see your posts and especially the photos!!

So Awesome!! Looking gorgeous as always, beautiful red friends ya got too!! 

 hugs from us all , to you all


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Rhett'smom said:


> Turkey and pumpkin treats!!! We would play with you all the time...I love your hairstyle ..I am pea green with envy!!! We will have to visit to share beauty tips.
> Love
> Scarlett


*Scarlett*, you bring me the pumpkin-turkey treat recipe and my mom will do your hair!~Chagall:eating:


Suddenly said:


> I love you to Chagall. Wish I were right on that bed with all you poodles. Brandon xoxo


 There's plenty of room for you *Brandon*! Fly on up and pick your spot! ~Chagall :airplane:



Lou said:


> Chagall's mom!!! Chagall!! We miss you!! So glad to see your posts and especially the photos!!
> 
> So Awesome!! Looking gorgeous as always, beautiful red friends ya got too!!
> 
> hugs from us all , to you all


 You are so NICE to think of us! My mom said to tell you she now has MPS big-time! Having Finnegan and Rose stay with us was not only great fun, but it_ may_ have convinced my father "the more the merrier!" Maybe, just _maybe,_ I'll be lucky like* Lou* was and will get a sibling of my very own. (Mom is already picking out names!)


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> You are so NICE to think of us! My mom said to tell you she now has MPS big-time! Having Finnegan and Rose stay with us was not only great fun, but it_ may_ have convinced my father "the more the merrier!" Maybe, just _maybe,_ I'll be lucky like* Lou* was and will get a sibling of my very own. (Mom is already picking out names!)




Oh wow!!! Best news I heard all week!!! Well that's not a good way to put it since it's Monday morning... 

Best news since last Monday or even more!! 

How wonderful!! Can't wait to hear more about it  please keep us posted!! Big hugs!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Sounds like a plan to me Chagall... I will have my mom start on them right away!!! 
If your Mom will do my hair maybe she teach my Mom the right way since you always look sooo good!!!
Scarlett


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness Chagall a sibling!! Wow wish my mom would consider letting me have a sibling also.
Chagall please let me know what your mom says. How excited you must be.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Finnegan and Rose are missing Auntie Debbie and Chagall now that we are back home, but we sure had a wonderful visit! Chagall is their very best friend and he is always so proud to show them around town and share his home and toys with them.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Great photos. I for one am ready for fall ... love the changing seasons. I can wait a bit for the snow though 
PS ... Russell says whatever you do ... don't let mama bring home a terrier :afraid:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Great photos. I for one am ready for fall ... love the changing seasons. I can wait a bit for the snow though
> *PS ... Russell says whatever you do ... don't let mama bring home a terrier *:afraid:


Not a chance of that, Russell!:nono: We had a delightfully energetic Rat Terrier for 16+ years. Totally lover her! But hubby and I are enjoying our twilight years with a mpoo who has an "off switch" and thinks napping is team sport. (Works for us!)  We're only entertaining the idea of second mpoo with a similar RPM.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MY!!!!!! I will be waiting with bated breathe at this latest snippet of news.................... I am soooooo jealous!!!!!! I so want a tpoo sister for Molly but the '1 dog only' rule is enforced, although a tenant here has a Pom And a Cat and that's being tolerated........ don't want a cat and a litter box........not fair at all in my book!!!!!


----------

